# Some fun with the photo frame [Photoshop]



## goldensea80 (Jul 12, 2006)

I made these photoshop work quite a long time ago when I first started learning photoshop.

Electric frame




3d frame


----------



## breezeart (Jul 24, 2006)

cool ideas, original


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 25, 2006)

Please share how the 3d frame was done, Mr. more clever than us.


----------



## ShootHoops (Jul 25, 2006)

I tried to do a simple frame the other day and it didn't work very well. Maybe the tutorial wasn't that clear lol. But anyways, back to the topic at hand, these are good.


----------

